# Villa Walfahrt



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2013)

Its amazing to see houses like this just abandoned. 





Hallway: 
























Living Rooms:



























Cooks room:



Never seen a chapel as ornate as this in a domestic house before:









Spare room: 



Bedrooms: 















The other thing of note was: Knowing that the house was abandoned around 1992, I was surprised to find a mint (bar the aging of course) 1992 Orion still parked in the garage…Mad. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## antonymes (Aug 30, 2013)

Incredible! Looks pristine.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow!
what a fantastic house,
Thanks..


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 30, 2013)

Are you sure it's abandoned and not a holiday home? That made up bed doesn't look 23 years old, I know the Germans (if that's where this is) are neat & tidy .........but then again I can't smell a photograph.
Amazing find!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 30, 2013)

That's lovely mate!


----------



## tank2020 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wowzer! A little rotten and no vandalism just how I like them.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sad to see in which conditions the house is now... Was there a few years ago and everything was untouched and not staged and moved from other urbexers... Sad...


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 30, 2013)

That looks like an amazing site,ace pics.


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome. The staging makes it look still lived in. As for that huge chapel - simply bizarre to have that as part of a private house.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2013)

Cheer guys & gals!  
We didn't touch anything, so it's hard to tell what was staged and what wasn't! I don't know the circumstances of it becoming abandoned either, so can't comment on if they left in a hurry!

aphonopelma1313: Do you have any pics of what it used to be like?


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes, I have pics. Must search for them. If it's ok, I will post them in this thread later...


----------



## mookster (Aug 31, 2013)

I absolutely love this place despite how 'staged' it's become, although inbetween my visits in March and July some scallywag made off with the stuffed pheasant 



LittleOz said:


> Awesome. The staging makes it look still lived in. As for that huge chapel - simply bizarre to have that as part of a private house.



It wasn't a private house, it was a religious care/rest home for people with terminal illnesses


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 31, 2013)

Here my pics from this one, very old pics, so not that good:

1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



13



14



15



16



17



18



19


----------



## mookster (Aug 31, 2013)

What a difference!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 31, 2013)

cracking stuff! Enjoyed that, thanks both


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 31, 2013)

Really interesting to see the difference dude, cheers fur posting them up


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 31, 2013)

No problem...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow! Great photos, both!

I believe we have this on our "to do" map


----------



## Quattre (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, it's getting better and better!


----------

